# ThursdayNight league result



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok...Kent Lake...( I HATE THAT LAKE) proved the same as normal...difficult is a word that is too mild, Gillgetter got the only legal fish, a barely legal Walleye that hit a floating rapala

DrWink, Shamertamer, Walleye Wench and myself all did diddlysquat. I never even got a tap on the line, no matter what I threw.

For anyone that heads out...The weeds are worse than I have ever seen this early in the year, another month and the lake will be nearly impassable by boat.

Next Thursday will be at the Half Moon chain of lakes near Pinckney. Details will follow, and DrWink will be posting directions

ALthough I got no fish...I still had a good time with good people, so well worth the trip...Come-on out gang...the more the merrier..


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I second that !
I haven't been there for years on soft water & probably won't go back soon.
I'm not a big fan of Huron-Clinton Metrofarts anyway with there stance on hunting and PETA like mentality but I can definatly say it was my most expensive outing yet.

It cost me $4 bucks for the truck & $4 more for the boat for 2 1/2 hours of fishing with no bites ! Well I thought I had 2 bumps on a spinner bait but was probably just wishful thinking.
Couple that with the fact that I almost always had crap on the prop & the lure
that keeping them cleaned off was my entertainment for the evening.
I think I will save this place for hardwater as I have had luck then.

At least Gillgetter showed us there really is walleye in the lake.
I didn't see it but he may have had to step on it to get it to measure 15" :lol: 
He deserves the credit though, he is dedicated and hasn't missed a thursday night yet. Boat or no boat, Doug I know you have burned more gas than any of us and we already knew you were a good guy but now we know you can catch fish when others can't :sad: 

Yes next week we will hit the Halfmoon chain, we have room in boats if anybody wants to join us that dosen't have a boat. Just bring your gear and be at the launch 5:30-6pm
I will post a new thread on Monday with directions.

But got to go for now, took friday off to get caught up on all these honey do's with the wet weather now that its drying out and get the garden tilled, grass mowed  etc, etc..........

Later

Fishless


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Another note....SOMEONE, was heard calling for us on the radio...several of us answered but apperently the someone could not hear us. Same thing happened two weeks ago at Whitmore...If YOU are that someone...PLEASE let us know...Your radio is not recieving for whatever reason. We even had peple go top both launches trying to find you..


We do not want to miss anyone that wants to fish...PLEASE let us know who you are, and if you are coming out so we can be waiting for you.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Hmm.... Highland/Halfmoon eh? Bet you guys didn't know that ozzgood and I have the lockdown on that place. I may just have to leave work early and come on down.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

if you don't, i might have to, LOL.... that is an interesting chain to fish to say the least.

steve


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Good scenery on a hot day too. (I like to bring binoculars) which may also be needed to spot all these guys' small fish from a distance.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

wow, talkin smack already! lol, i like it!

steve


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

well this one i will be making for sure so if anyone needs a ride let me know i will have room in my boat.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Good..we need some new blood!..someone than can fill a livewell with keepers!


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh come one drwink. I cant believe you would accuse me of stepping on that fish. I might use a rack to stretch one a little but I would never step on one. :lol: 

It is a little pricey there. $4 for a truck and $4 for a boat. But it might be worth it just to fish where there ain't no dang jet ski's.

I took that Walleye out of the live well last night and set him on the tailgate of my truck. I turned my back for a second and when I looked back there was a #@*%# cat running down the driveway with my fish !! I had to throw my boot at the s.o.b. to get him to drop it.

As usual the company was the best part of the trip, I don't care about catching fish. Thats just a bonus to an enjoyable evening.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Hey gill! whats the plan for saturday?........................................Wally, we reserved the A frame up at the falls week of july 31 thru aug7...........


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

I hit Lake Erie early Thur ,nothing but flat dirty water , few cats and sheep of the deeps .Decided to try Belleville on the way home ,no eyes a few smallies .I'll fish allmost anywhere but Kent. Will try another Thur. pm .


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Shametamer
Got a wedding Saturday and I'm leaving 4:30 am Sunday for Minnesota on business for a couple days. Gotta drive a bucket truck there so I can't take the ferry, gotta go the long way. (not that I want to take a ferry with me anywhere LOL) Flying home. Should be back Tuesday, I think.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

GoLLeeeeeeeeeee, u would think folks would know better than to get married during fishing season!...lol....Gopherland,aye? anywhere near rainy lake? I'll grab my hat and pole and accompany you! southern route?(thru chitown) or northern route?(thru the yooper) I got a ton of spots we can fish right along U.S.2!...........Aw, and I always thought of you as a "ferry" nice fellow..Lol(just jokin'!)..Well, drive safe, my friend..


----------

